
Fina – ultra thin, modern font - ivorhook
http://designhooks.com/freebies/fina-ultra-thin-modern-font/
======
majewsky
While scrolling down past this page, I was wondering when they would finally
show the final font. Until the end, I thought that these were all design
sketches.

The curious design aside, the bigger problem is legibility. For example, in
the last example image (reading "a light one with dots and without") the
horizontal lines of the H's are practically invisible, making it unnecessarily
hard to even make out the word boundaries.

The latter is a nice lesson in how the brain reads text (starting with word
recognition, then moving on to deciphering single words and word groups), but
the fact that viewing this font makes me realize this process just shows how
badly designed the font is. And I'm not referring to "bad design" as in "I
don't like the style", I mean it's bad because it does not satisfactorily
perform the function that it is designed for (which for text always is to
communicate meaning).

~~~
dajohnson89
I agree, the dots and lines inside the letters threw me off big time.
Otherwise I think it's a very beautiful font. Could the author possibly make a
version without the interior dots and lines??

------
ant6n
"""This wonderful font is free for personal and commercial use (however,
you’re required to donate a small amount to use it for commercial
purposes)."""

~~~
roq
It is free but you must donate... very cnoufsnig.

~~~
ivorhook
It's free for personal use, but you have to donate a small amount if you want
to use it for commercial projects

~~~
yitchelle
Much clearer if it said ""This wonderful font is free for personal use. For
commercial use, a small amount donation is required""

~~~
mtmail
The readme file is better worded

"You may use this version of <font name> for personal use. For commercial use,
you need to donate via Pay Pal. <author email address>"

Clearly a purchase and not a donation. The font creator would need to declare
that on his/her taxes.

------
raisedbyninjas
When using this please have consideration for those with screens that have
poor viewing angles. These are difficult enough to read with high contrast
backgrounds on IPS LCDs.

------
swizerguos
I'm not a fan of the "X", but otherwise it's a nice font.

~~~
hatsunearu
Ditto. What's with the staggered arrangement; it doesn't fit with any of the
other letters.

Is there a reason for this?

